# Rate DrDisrespect



## Heirio (Dec 30, 2018)

6'8. He also has two wives.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Heirio said:


> View attachment 9888
> View attachment 9889
> View attachment 9890
> View attachment 9891
> ...


You mean 2 wives at the same time? Slayer tbh. He’s in a league of his own


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 30, 2018)

Anything over 6'5 is too tall. He probably still slays a fuk ton though


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

He probably slays any 6' girl instantly.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Dec 30, 2018)

Definatley slayer. Mogs everone with his 47 inch vetical leap


----------



## Heirio (Dec 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> You mean 2 wives at the same time? Slayer tbh. He’s in a league of his own


Nah it's a meme, he cheated on his wife with some leech slut and publicly came out about it, it was big scandal for a few months


RedPilledStemcel said:


> He probably slays any 6' girl instantly.


tfw no amazon gf


----------



## theropeking (Dec 30, 2018)

Slayer


----------



## MentalCel (Dec 30, 2018)

Who? I can't see anyone in the pictures?


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> He probably slays any 6' girl instantly.


Legit


----------



## Future Arablite (Dec 30, 2018)

Heirio said:


> View attachment 9888
> View attachment 9889
> View attachment 9890
> View attachment 9891
> ...



He legit looks like a clone of my Grandfather from the pics i have seen.


----------



## GoonCel (Dec 30, 2018)

he looks so much like a trucker


----------



## Coping (Dec 30, 2018)

Holy fuck at that height and frame, decent face too, fucking slayer


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 30, 2018)

he'd look much better without that moustache tbh


----------



## Spite (Dec 30, 2018)

Beyond slayer, a superhuman.


----------



## Heirio (Dec 30, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> Who? I can't see anyone in the pictures?


T r a n s p a r e n t forsenCD


----------



## Blitz (Dec 30, 2018)

Mogging machine tbh...


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 31, 2018)

Gigachad


----------



## SHARK (Dec 31, 2018)

Definitely a giga chad when you consider his height. Sucks he's married though. With his fame he could smash any girl he wants, but his wife prevent him from doing that. What a waste.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 31, 2018)

Deffo GL but he does have a larger philtrum which he's hiding with the tashe.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 27, 2020)

Slayer 

6'8?


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 27, 2020)

Heirio said:


>


Chad.


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 27, 2020)

Heirio said:


> View attachment 9888
> View attachment 9889
> View attachment 9890
> View attachment 9891
> ...


Mogs Gandy to death


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 27, 2020)

Chad


----------



## Heirio (Feb 27, 2020)

Heirio said:


> tfw no amazon gf


lol funny i posted this about not having a 6ft amazon gf and then managed to get one, fall in love, and lose her within a year jfl at life


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 27, 2020)

Over for the manlet niqqa on last picture.


----------



## justbigboned (Feb 27, 2020)

5'4 > 6'8 tbh ngl


----------



## Hades (Feb 27, 2020)

justbigboned said:


> 5'4 > 6'8 tbh ngl


cope like the pope


----------



## goat2x (May 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


>


imagine being 6"8


----------

